
Ask HN: Why doesn't Apple fix its software? - kristo
Apple&#x27;s software has become increasingly buggy and cluttered:<p>- Every other day I get obtrusive software update notifications... no matter how many times I turn on automatic installs.
- iTunes is a disaster. We can all agree.
- iCloud is the worst ever.
- iOS isn&#x27;t pushing us forward and making things easier the way Android is. My passwords don&#x27;t even get autofilled in apps... why?
- Their security keeps failing (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11034071)
- the list goes on.<p>My questions:<p>- Do they think their software is great?
- Is management failing?
- Why don&#x27;t they bring in new management?
- Is the board not powerful enough? 
- Are they even trying to address this?
- How are they not freaking out right now? Are they that cocky? Are they waiting for customers to stop buying Apple before they actually fix their problems?
======
matchmike1313
I think their software has gone from great to "okay" in the last 3 years. I'm
not talking on features per se but on usability and stability, and as a
developer, that matters A LOT. I also think that management is failing, I am
not sure why it has yet to be addressed. I feel very frustrated and
considering making the leap from Apple (my goto for the last 12 years) to
Android (for mobile) and Linux (for development).

------
azeirah
What if it's a big, tangled problem? Software is not easy and it takes time to
fix a large amount of small issues?

